# Final steps in my engine restore!



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

So I am completely done with all the metal work and have done all the body work on the doors, front fenders, trunk lid and hood, so I decided to take a break for a day before tackling the rest of the body filler work. I finished cleaning/priming/painting all of my engine parts and I'll pur everything back together Monday! I am stoked because I am one step closer to being able to drive this beautiful machine!


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

More photos


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

Intake, decided on Pontiac blue with flat black accents. I know the blue looks glossier but I put three coats of clear on it to give it more protection.


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

Last one, for some reason my phone only lets me upload one photo at a time!


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok really the last one till Monday! I am about to leave the house for Moultrie!


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

Good job man. Looking forward to the final pics.


----------

